# Grosse Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten



## Gartenfreund2 (15. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich bin neu im Forum und war bisher nur Zuschauer, aber möchte mich nun auch aktiv betätigen.


*Mein Teich:*

ca. 60m² Oberfläche
1,7m Tiefste Stelle
13.000L 
Teichpumpe mit 3m³/h --> 3 x 150L Filteranlage
Besatz: Goldfische und Bitterlinge


Wie der Titel es schon sagt, habe ich vor 1-2 grosse __ Brassen (Bleie) mit 50cm Länge und 2-3kg im Gartenteich zu halten. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung das sie die Brut der Goldfische und Bitterlinge fressen werden auch wenn es Friedfische sind. 

Hat jemand vielleicht schon solch einen Besatz gehabt und kann was dazu sagen? Müsste ich dann nachfüttern oder findet der Brassen auch so genug Nahrung, da ich genug Pflanzen (reine Unterwasserpflanzen) aller Art in Teich habe? 


Gruß
Gartenfreund2


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grosse  Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten*

Hi Gartenfreund,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Bist Du wirklich sicher. Die sind doch den ganzen Tag nur am wühlen. Da siehst Du dann von Deinem Teich aber nicht mehr viel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grosse  Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten*

Hi Gartenfreund,

bei der Teichgröße solltest Du von Abramis brama lieber Abstand nehmen. (irgendwas stimmt da aber scheinbar nicht so recht  60qm2, 1,7m Tiefe aber nur 13.000l Wasser drin) Da sie Gruppenfische (Schwarmfische) sind reichen 1-2 Exemplare net aus. So große __ Blei lassen sich auch nicht ohne Probleme besetzten, sie regagieren schon auf kleinste Verletzungen der Schleimhaut meißt sofort mit starker Verpilzung (als Jungfische sind sie noch nicht so empfindlich). 
Bei Fischen in so einer Größe (egal welche Art von Fisch es ist) muß bei deiner Teichgröße zugefüttert werden. Um ihre Körperfunktionen langfristig aufrecht zu erhalten reichen die Kalorien, die sie durch Tubifex, roten Mückenlarven, Fischbrut, Jungfischchen, __ Würmer oder sonstigen Insektenlarven im Bodengrund eines 13.000l Teiches bekommen nicht lange aus (zumal Du ja auch noch akute Futterkonkurenten wie Goldfische im Teich hast)

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grosse  Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten*

Hallo und sorry für die späte Antwort.

@blumenelse
Aus deinem Text entnehme ich, das du scheinbar auch schon grosse Brassen im Teich hattest, sonst wüsste ja nicht das sie den ganzen Tag wühlen. Wie ist das bei dir abgelaufen? Hast du die Brassen nur mit Pellets zugefüttert oder auch noch anderes Futter? Hat deine Pflanzenwelt sehr gelitten?


@__ Knoblauchkröte
Jetzt muss man sich auch noch für seine Teichgrösse rechtfertigen . Die tiefste Stelle beträgt 1,7m es gibt auch "Flachwasserzonen". Es ist ja kein Rechteck das schnittig und kantig ausgeschnitten wurde. Beim Befüllen des Teiches hab ich einen Wasserzähler dazwischen gebaut und er hat am Ende 13.362L angezeigt und ich habs auch mal nachgerechnet und es stimmt super überein.

Gruppenfische hin oder her, dann müsste ja jeder Zoo(Auarium)laden schließen!!!

Bei der Verpilzung hast du vollkommen Recht, aber nach 1-3 Monaten haben sich die Fische wieder sehr gut erholt und es ist nichts mehr von der Verpilzung zu sehen. Hatte schon so ziemlich jeden Weißfisch im Aquarium gehabt den ich vorher geangelt habe und kann somit sehr gut sagen, das diese Verpilzung nicht dramatisch ist und recht schnell wieder verheilt. Zudem gibt es Kescher, Setzkescher, Wannen und Handschuhe, sodass der Fisch kein einziges mal mit Menschenhaut in Verbindung kommt.

Woher hast du denn die Quelle, das die Brassen auch die Fischbrut essen?

Einfache Pellets wie die Goldfische sie bekommen würden doch ausreichen oder?


Gruß
Gartenfreund2


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grosse  Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten*

Hallo Gartenfreund....

das mit den Zooläden ist nicht ganz unrichtig, weil die meisten leider auch Schwarmfische oft einzeln verkaufen :-(

und weils viele machen ists noch lange nicht richtig...  die Tiere sollen sich ja auch wohl fühlen, oder? und zufriedene Fische sind gesündere Fische ;-)


ich kenne übrigens bisher keine Fische, die bei laich oder Jungfischen nicht auch mal gerne zugreifen...

LG Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grosse  Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Hallo und sorry für die späte Antwort.
> 
> 
> Woher hast du denn die Quelle, das die Brassen auch die Fischbrut essen?
> ...



eine Quelle schreibt hier gerade am Computer, hab schon viele größere Abramis brama auf kleine frische Köfi gefangen, die eigentlich für Aale gedacht waren 
(müßtest das als Angler eigentlich auch wissen das kein einziger größere heimische Friedfisch,da omnivor (Allesfresser) Laich/Fischbrut/Jungfische verachtet wenn er sie erwischen kann)

oben schreibst Du es ja auch selber noch das Du Angst hast das sie die Goldfischbrut vertilgen

Mit dem Futter wird bei Bleien wohl weniger Probleme geben. Sollte halt auch einen ordentlichen Eiweißanteil haben da sie ja keine Vegetarier sind - also net hauptsächliche aus Getreideprodukten bestehen was leider bei vielen Teichfuttermitteln der Fall ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grosse  Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten*

@Lucy79

Selbstverständlich ist es nicht richtig nur weil alle anderen es so machen. Ich freue mich auch über gesunde und fröhliche Fische. Aber leider kann ich nicht so wirklich feststellen, ob ein Fisch so oder so glücklicher ist. 


@ __ Knoblauchkröte

Auf __ Aal gehe ich nie los , daher kenn ich das auch nicht. Aber hab heut schon mit einem Aalangler gesprochen und der hat mir das selbe bestätigt was du schreibst. 


Das wars dann wohl mit den Brassen im Teich . Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Gruß
Gratenfreund2


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grosse  Brassen mit Goldfischen im Gartenteich halten*

klar sieht man dem Fisch nicht direkt an ob er glücklich ist, aber wenn man doch weiss dass ein Tier im Schwarm lebt ists doch logisch dass ne Einzelhaltung zu Stress führt


----------

